# Herb crusted rack of lamb - First try



## WI_GameMeats (Dec 11, 2019)

This my first time making lamb, Aldi had a sale for $7.99/lb a while back and had picked up two racks.  Made a dinner meal for five of us.  I followed Malcom from HowToBBQRight's rack of lamb recipe and thought it turned out awesome.  Lamb is so tasty, rich and tender.  Cooked the lamb on the Weber 22" Kettle indirect until internal temperature reached about 118F.  I tossed a big chunk of cherry wood on the grate on top of the coals as well.  Seared directly over coals about two minutes each side.  Let rest ten minutes, and dinner was served with spaghetti squash, a wilted spinach salad and some 5 cheese Mac n' Cheese.

Unfortunately dinner moved so quickly, so I didn't get so any plated shots..

Salted and Peppered them up:







Made a paste of the following ingredients: Dijon Mustard, Thyme, Rosemary, Parsley, garlic, shallot, olive oil.






All rubbed up and went into the fridge uncovered like this for another three hours.





Here it is after resting.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow!  That looks incredible.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks delicious


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 11, 2019)

Damn that looks good. I like the rub. Might have to steal that next time I do a rack. Points for sure!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

That paste you rubbed on looks great. Beautiful color! I'm sure that was a great meal!


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Dec 11, 2019)

That looks great! I picked up some racks right after Thanksgiving while they were on sale and was planning to do this same recipe.  I plan to use my Weber Kettle 22" also. Glad to hear it turned out well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2019)

That Looks Outstanding WGM !!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks fantastic! This is on my to do q list. I’ll have to bookmark that rub, looks awesome.


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks everyone! This is definitely going in the rotation of cooks throughout the year.  I wish lamb was cheaper... I've always wanted to attempt to make gyro meat of some sort.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2019)

That looks incredible!
I love lamb, just wish it wasn't so darn expensive!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 12, 2019)

Fantastic looking rack of lamb! Like!  In fact, I am not sure what I like better: beef or lamb.... Usually I cook leg of lamb bought from either Costco or Sam's club - just cheaper. Rack of lamb is pretty expensive but for $6.99 I would go for it right away.


----------

